#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  大家好ˋ(′▽‵ )ㄨ( ′▽‵)ˊ

## 好色龍

大家好啊，我是新成員orz
之前經歷了很多事，好不容易鼓起勇氣來加入XD
那我就自介一下好了(′▽‵)
種族:龍    龍族大好啊(心)
年齡:20
身高:184   = =+

最喜歡玩爵士鼓和畫畫(畫的很爛orz)
請大家多多指教囉XP

----------


## 和魯夫

184........好高OTZ
新獸歡迎啊~~~~

----------


## M.S.Keith

好色龍阿~~~~歡迎歡迎~~~~

身高跟我差不多呢~~~~我183~~~

歡迎阿~~~

----------


## 野

歡迎光臨狼之樂園~一個沒有腐獸的天地(?)

184-20=164?!(身高-體重   超過110=過瘦!!  少於110=過肥!!)

先生~你過瘦摟~~(歐飛)

(謎:20是年齡... = "=)

(半身不遂爬回)歡..歡迎新獸阿...(倒死)

----------


## 狼嚎

歡迎歡迎~~
不過要常常來回文啊XDD

----------


## 夜月之狼

嗨~><

歡迎加入樂園~

這裡的大家都是純潔的~

這裡是零污染的靈地~(笑)

這是你的房間鑰匙

盡頭左轉第一間就是了~

進去後請記得先淨身哦~

然後就會有謎之偽‧招待組來歡迎你囉~(甜笑)

(逃)

----------


## 霸龍

> 大家好啊，我是新成員orz
> 之前經歷了很多事，好不容易鼓起勇氣來加入XD
> 那我就自介一下好了(′▽‵)
> 種族:龍    龍族大好啊(心)
> 年齡:20
> 身高:184   = =+
> 
> 最喜歡玩爵士鼓和畫畫(畫的很爛orz)
> 請大家多多指教囉XP



喔~~@@
我也是龍族的~~你好阿XD
(只是身高跟年齡都多你"一"而已..... ORZ\ )

----------


## ~超酷a龍~

好眼熟的鑰匙......

你不會拿你房間的鑰匙吧....|||||

(別打我XD)

----------


## 好色龍

看來大家都是好獸  (′▽‵)

我放心了(′▽‵)

----------


## 狼魂

放心的太早了..
腐獸還沒出現(!!)

聊天時要注意 會有亂撲的情形出現啊 ￣▽￣|||
(os:最近接待組的都在那裡啊)

----------


## ~超酷a龍~

阿勒...

也沒看過撲倒狼出沒耶...

最近日子怪怪的????(汗....|||)

----------


## 影

只要隨意加幾隻獸到MSN裡很快就會有獸會來撲倒的(以上為真心話阿XD)

歡迎加入樂園阿XDD

----------


## 狼嚎

> 放心的太早了..
> 腐獸還沒出現(!!)
> 
> 聊天時要注意 會有亂撲的情形出現啊 ￣▽￣|||
> (os:最近接待組的都在那裡啊)


接待組停滯中...
目前只有1名成員...
其他的事項以後會慢慢出來...

----------


## 夜月之狼

撲倒狼是誰呢?(搖晃~)

那不是我房間的鑰匙~〒▽〒 它不是〒▽〒

(喀嚓)

咦? 怎麼打得開?(歪頭)

(踹倒)

----------


## 野狼1991

歡迎阿~
(哈哈哈~我比你高!!我189~!XD)
(重歐)

----------


## 水靈凱

耶(ˊ3ˋ)/
有龍族在耶\(ˊ3ˋ)/
歡迎歡迎~來的時候請小心某些獸~
他們會把你騙到一個房間之後 在.....
我不敢說.(-.-o)

----------


## 幻貓

身高‧‧‧恨！
160‧‧‧嗚哇！！〈吐血〉
這就是我被同學欺負的原因所在啊！
請問~


〈貼身〉
〈水汪洋眼神攻擊〉


有什麼方法可以讓我長高呢~

色龍：呃‧‧‧‧‧‧〈嚇住〉
幻：嗯？~


喔，忘了說歡迎~
歡迎你的加入~

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

> 好眼熟的鑰匙......
> 
> 你不會拿你房間的鑰匙吧....|||||
> 
> (別打我XD)


超敏感鑰匙!!!!!!!原來你是鑰匙魔龍XD(轟飛)

總言而之(啥?)歡迎新獸歡迎新獸歡迎新獸¯   (無線延續)

現在流行說身高啊..... 只有172  :Sad:

----------


## lion

歡迎歡迎~你會爵士鼓呀~ YO～很酷捏～可以用ＲＡＰ跟我講話嗎？　〔爆〕

----------


## 銀月

歡迎阿~
身高真高說~><
我176而已>"<

----------


## 夜月之狼

176"而已"??????

我......

唉......(角落陰沉中)

連170都還沒破...... 167......

嘎嗚~~~~~~(淚奔)

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

> 看來大家都是好獸  (′▽‵)
> 
> 我放心了(′▽‵)


歡迎唷~
提醒你
最好不要這樣說啊......
小心馬上被腐獸包圍.......><"
不要被他們污染唷......(不過話說回來....你叫做"好色"龍 orz)

----------


## ~超酷a龍~

> 176"而已"??????
> 
> 我......
> 
> 唉......(角落陰沉中)
> 
> 連170都還沒破...... 167......
> 
> 嘎嗚~~~~~~(淚奔)


伴隨著淚奔~

(ps:請不要瞧不起170↓的人!)

(路:有人瞧不起嗎...?)

----------


## 好色龍

> 歡迎歡迎~你會爵士鼓呀~ YO～很酷捏～可以用ＲＡＰ跟我講話嗎？　〔爆〕


yoyoyo~窩的國語不標準~科是窩的英語也很爛!!
給我一點tempo~yo~yo~yo~yo~過門!!(丟鼓棒)

囧rz

----------


## ~超酷a龍~

> yoyoyo~窩的國語不標準~科是窩的英語也很爛!!
> 給我一點tempo~yo~yo~yo~yo~過門!!(丟鼓棒)
> 
> 囧rz


(汗.....||||)

真是出名的詐騙集團電話阿....X3

----------


## 蒼楓

呃...........如果您碰上輔獸而被嚇到的話~歡迎來見習心理醫師雪．地靈的家
我的msn是alex19890703@msn.com

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 呃...........如果您碰上輔獸而被嚇到的話~歡迎來見習心理醫師雪．地靈的家
> 我的msn是alex19890703@msn.com


繪阿.....你不要一開始就嚇壞別人歐.....
因為你的8重獸格實在有點危險....
不過我蠻喜歡喜歡夜的^^~~因為他超級可愛型~~~~(聽不懂?!!就是正太啦!!!笨!)
裡新也不錯~不過千萬不要找月....他比蒼月危險....

蒼月:大哥...你說什麼?
月影:沒事..快點睡覺吧.......
蒼月:.......歐.......
嵐:a龍....不要拉........我很累了..........(夢話中)
月影&蒼月:...................(拿刀+拿十字架)
(以下為血腥畫面.....)

----------


## ~超酷a龍~

To 哈姆雷特

已經加入第5天了阿...時間好漫長...=口=""

To "嵐"

(大驚!!)

有一股衝動想把你踹醒呢.....=口=!!!!

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

> yoyoyo~窩的國語不標準~科是窩的英語也很爛!!
> 給我一點tempo~yo~yo~yo~yo~過門!!(丟鼓棒)
> 
> 囧rz


呃...還真的來了段RAP阿￣▽￣a""
很好！！
歡迎你光臨狼版～
(謎：都過了多久你才來歡迎阿？)

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

> To 哈姆雷特
> 
> 已經加入第5天了阿...時間好漫長...=口=""


雷恩.....雷恩......
不要把我跟某故事搞混了啊@@

----------


## 好色龍

> 繪阿.....你不要一開始就嚇壞別人歐.....
> 因為你的8重獸格實在有點危險....
> 不過我蠻喜歡喜歡夜的^^~~因為他超級可愛型~~~~(聽不懂?!!就是正太啦!!!笨!)
> 裡新也不錯~不過千萬不要找月....他比蒼月危險....
> 
> 蒼月:大哥...你說什麼?
> 月影:沒事..快點睡覺吧.......
> 蒼月:.......歐.......
> 嵐:a龍....不要拉........我很累了..........(夢話中)
> ...


啥
八重獸格   (￣□￣|||)a
儼然是狠角色orz

----------


## M.S.Keith

不過有些是無害的~~~~~但是還是不能掉以輕心歐!!!

----------


## 迪亞狼

歡迎加入呀～
雖然我加入很久，
不過發文不多= ="
（謎：標準的...＂潛水員＂）
（我：還好吧...）


總而言之歡迎你XD"

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

太晚來亂了...(失望)
但你以為我會因此而不來，那你就錯了！(為什麼要如此熱血呢...)
旁獸請別在意這麼突兀的對話...我們是熟識，熟到跟沾鍋的炒飯跟鍋子一樣(好爛的譬喻)，
我是禮貌性的過來...看看？
既然我也是最近才上來報告，那就一起努力吧(心)。
(暗地裡散發邪氣中...笑)

----------

